# rooted phone and now lockscreen doesnt show



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

I rooted my phone and now when i unlock my phone or turn it on it shows the lockscreen for barely a second then the homescreen. Anyone else with this issue


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

No one seems to be having this issue. I would advice you to unroot and see if that fixes the problem. If it doesn't bother you then I would not worry about it. Did you remove/freeze any apps, set a lock screen, or anything that might have affected the lock screen? Has it been like that since you rooted or did it start randomly?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

You have a link to the unroot method? I have seen it brought up but so far I don't think an SBF file has been circulated.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

There is not an sbf file that I know of. The unroot is in the development section of this thread.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

i unrooted and also wiped data, problem is fixed so one of those took care of it


----------

